# Antique tractor Swap Meet and farm museum, Colchester, CT. May 7-8, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

They have a 200 acre working farm/museum with primative camping available. Here is a link:

http://www.qvea.org/qvea_frames.asp


----------

